# Anyone putting stuff back just for trading?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

We know it's coming and we are getting ready for it but devastation in the United States is unprecedented so 
no one knows for sure what it is going to be like or what to have ready. We know the basic that we need but
there will be things that we wish we had even if they are more or less comfort items. I have heard a lot people say that guns ammo and food will be the first currency that may be true but what after that? When the dust settles?
I am putting stuff back just for trading when that times comes. Stuff that you can get now really cheap is going to be hard to get and will make excellent trading stock. I was at Walmart they have an assortment of medicines for 
$.88 and if you check the label they have the same ingredients and dose as the expensive name brand medicines.
The Allergy Relief has the same dose of Diphenhydramine as benadryl. Pain reliever same as tylenol and don't forget the Anti-Diarrhea (people are going to be spoiled food) and the list goes on and on toilet paper batteries junk food.
I have anything that I thought might be good for trading that was on sale cheap. I also plan on stocking up on
feminine products. So any suggestions? And are you stocking up on trading items? 
Right now you can buy duracell AAA and AA 75 for $25 with an exp date os 2018. I dropped $200 and I'm cheap.
and cheap led flashlights for $1.00 with batteries. 
So what's in your stash?

I use an old dresser for storage i have 3 draws of medicine



About a hundred flashlights and lots and lots of batteries



In total darkness it's surprising how much light one of these will give off in a room when you pop the 
top off and expose the led bulb and makes a great hand held flashlight and solar rechargeable for $.97?


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like you are a walmart shopper. I shop there a lot too. You can also find similar and or better deals at dollar tree. 8 pack of AA batters for $1. I don't care what anyone says that is a good deal. I use them in my remotes and other electronics and they are decent. Probably 60-70% the power/life span of a duracell. But 12.5 cents each, you can't do better. 

The thing I stock up on is cheap alcohol. 7-8oz bottles of rum, vodka and whiskey. All in the $1.80-$2.50 per bottle range. I know these are going to be huge if anything happens.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

bennettvm said:


> Looks like you are a walmart shopper. I shop there a lot too. You can also find similar and or better deals at dollar tree. 8 pack of AA batters for $1. I don't care what anyone says that is a good deal. I use them in my remotes and other electronics and they are decent. Probably 60-70% the power/life span of a duracell. But 12.5 cents each, you can't do better.
> 
> The thing I stock up on is cheap alcohol. 7-8oz bottles of rum, vodka and whiskey. All in the $1.80-$2.50 per bottle range. I know these are going to be huge if anything happens.


 I don't think it's a question of "IF" but rather a question of when -- keep stocking
and that is a good price
I bought a few big bottles and have some baby food jars for small amounts 
if you're getting ready for trading save all your old containers 
sugar and flour (self rising ) is cheap by the 25-100 pounds


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I bought extra folding knives and Maglite flashlights to use for bartering. And I actually bought the knives at WallyWorld. The FAST knife by Gerber - bought them for $29.97, IIRC. I bought the flashlights when Maglite converted from incandescents to LEDs, so I got great deals on closeout inventory. My thinking was everyone will want a good pocketknife and flashlight that takes standard batteries.

Plus, I like that knife model, so having extras when I wear one out is not a bad thing, in case I never have to barter with any...still worth owning.

I don't plan on bartering with food, water, medicines, or ammo. Too valuable if SHTF, IMO.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice stock pile.
We have stock piled a lot but still focus on doing with out as soon as we can. There will be a time trade will happen ,but that would be down the road.
When it first falls apart trade will be a major danger you will just be letting others know what you have.
I agree food will be a bit one rather quickly next will be ammo and weapons the last two I will not use for trade. I am not giving others what they need to attack me.
Do not for get skills, they will be a big item of trade or barter. Just look at how many people today have few if any real world skills.
Sending emails, texting and social media will not be in high demand.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Look at what has happened in other countries when the government failed and you can prepare better.
Kosovo is a good example. In the first few weeks batteries were very important but after a short time people became akcustomed to being in the dark and using candles or small oil lamps for necessary lighting. Fuel and small lighters were in constant demand for the two years of the collapse. Guns and ammo were needed for protection from roving gangs - some of which were police and military officers who were in the same situation as others. They travelled at night, in small groups without lights to avoid snipers and gangs. Certain foods and drinks were very valuable and medicines, like antibiotics, were life and death items.
Some of the countries in South America have gone through economic collapses and you can look at what happened their and how people survived. It has never happened in the US but our depression shows the difficulty of getting by from day to day even with the government resources to help. Look at history in order to avoid the worst of the problems and go from there to plan for your own survival.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Nice stock pile.
> We have stock piled a lot but still focus on doing with out as soon as we can. There will be a time trade will happen ,but that would be down the road.
> When it first falls apart trade will be a major danger you will just be letting others know what you have.
> I agree food will be a bit one rather quickly next will be ammo and weapons the last two I will not use for trade. I am not giving others what they need to attack me.
> ...


Don't forget the one skill that most kids are learning today, proper use of a video game controller.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Nice stock pile.
> We have stock piled a lot but still focus on doing with out as soon as we can. There will be a time trade will happen ,but that would be down the road.
> When it first falls apart trade will be a major danger you will just be letting others know what you have.
> I agree food will be a bit one rather quickly next will be ammo and weapons the last two I will not use for trade. I am not giving others what they need to attack me.
> ...


 Don't laugh but I have been learning how to make bread from scratch. With just flour, salt and yeast I can bake a loaf of white bread as good as what you buy. I have flour and propane for the oven put back. This summer I would like to build a wood fired oven outside or in a shed like they have in third world countries. I'm lucky where I live I don't think there will be many roaming gangs of bad guys the trading will start here quicker than most places. I hope fresh bread will be good for trading. That's one of my new prepper skills


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

TP TP TP

I got a local store selling 24 rolls for 3.98 plus tax. Costs me 4.25 I think. I'll bet 7 bundles of that is worth more than an ounce of silver some day.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ripon said:


> TP TP TP
> 
> I got a local store selling 24 rolls for 3.98 plus tax. Costs me 4.25 I think. I'll bet 7 bundles of that is worth more than an ounce of silver some day.


You know you are right, I know you are right, 99% of the people on this forum that read this will know you are right.
So if you got the storage room why not drop $100? 
And I bet it's going to be worth more than 7 bundles per oz. In the early days more like 1 bundle per oz. (or less)
A lot of folks are stashing lots of silver and no food or supplies,, I think they may in for a surprize. Everyone should have some silver just in case,, But most preppers have silver as a secondary resource.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Most people have an atic. The atic is a great place to store it - the stuff works like insulation. So unlike silver it even produces interest  I don't drop a $100 on it because most of my trips to the store are for nominal items. Fact is I don't shop too much any more. So even though I already have a life time supply of the stuff I still pick up one or two bundles on each trip.



budgetprepp-n said:


> You know you are right, I know you are right, 99% of the people on this forum that read this will know you are right.
> So if you got the storage room why not drop $100?
> And I bet it's going to be worth more than 7 bundles per oz. In the early days more like 1 bundle per oz. (or less)
> A lot of folks are stashing lots of silver and no food or supplies,, I think they may in for a surprize. Everyone should have some silver just in case,, But most preppers have silver as a secondary resource.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a cashe buried with only barter items, I also have a huge quantity of medical supplies in house. Here are a few ideas for barter that are in my cashe
Mouse traps
12 lbs Pool shock (dry bleach)
500 lighters from eBay really cheap
Several hundred .22 and 12 ga shells
Several 2 liter bottles of booze
Canning lids (tattler reuseable)
Leather work gloves
Tooth brushes, tooth paste, a lot of the hotel shampoo/lotion/soap bars
Lye (for making soap)
Sugar and salt (for preserving)
Candles (yard sale Christmas ones for pennies)
Hard candy
Chap stick
Lotion
Harbor freight solar panel set (3x 15 watt panels with a inverter)
Several containers if snow seal boot treatment
Break free for gun cleaning/lube
250 clothes pins
1000 safety pins
Heirloom seeds in mason jars

That's all I can remember off the top of my head, too lazy to look for the printed list.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I have a cashe buried with only barter items, I also have a huge quantity of medical supplies in house. Here are a few ideas for barter that are in my cashe
> Mouse traps
> 12 lbs Pool shock (dry bleach)
> 500 lighters from eBay really cheap
> ...


Darn you got some good ideas there I was thinking of getting one of the solar kits and just leaving it in the box for trading
canning lids? That's a good one. I have a few candles but mostly stayed with solar stuff. Solar battery chargers and batteries 
If you get the right solar yard and garden lights they make great battery chargers.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I put full faith and trust in the governments of man kind. They will take care of me.

I do not stock pile food, water, ammunition, fuel, to insure the protection of my family.

*Proverbs 21:20 There is precious treasure and oil in the dwelling of the wise, But a foolish man swallows it up.*

*1 Timothy 5:8 Anyone who does not provide for their relatives, and especially for their own household, has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever.*


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm stocking as well, things like cheap wines, feminine products (got a good deal the other day), playing cards, toothpaste and gum...and an assorted lot of things. Fixing to start making our own wine in a few weeks. But it probably won't matter what it is to some extent with some if its something they don't have or been without it'll have a value.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

*trade goods*



Kidzthinkimahoarder said:


> I'm stocking as well, things like cheap wines, feminine products (got a good deal the other day), playing cards, toothpaste and gum...and an assorted lot of things. Fixing to start making our own wine in a few weeks. But it probably won't matter what it is to some extent with some if its something they don't have or been without it'll have a value.


If you travel, or if you know folks who do, have them save the soap, shampoo, lotion , etc. from motels, for you.
They make very nice bags ( when packed in Zip lok) for trading.
Who doesn't like to be clean?
They also provide razor, tooth brush, etc.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm just wondering. You put stuff back to trade. Others put nothing back for an emergency. So what are you planning to trade your stuff for?


----------



## Blademaker (Feb 22, 2013)

Yep........and got some ideas from this thread.....thanks..


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> I'm just wondering. You put stuff back to trade. Others put nothing back for an emergency. So what are you planning to trade your stuff for?


 I'm not sure,, I tend to look at this stuff like currency. I don't know what I am going to want because I don't know what I have forgotten.
There's a dairy farm down the road, Maybe some fresh milk? Or another guy only a few miles away has chickens and sells eggs. It would be a shame if they had to go without batteries for there flashlights. 
And almost everyone around here has a huge garden and tons of fresh canned vegetables and canned beef also.
I could go on forever,, The point is if people will want stuff. it's future currency,, You can buy what you need with it. I know woman that sews at home maybe she can fix some of close. 
A man needing food for his family will trade or do anything to get it. That's why a little fire power might be a good thing to have of you want to stay alive and keep what you got. 
There's lots of stuff you can buy cheap right now that the guy making fun of you for prepping is going to need it he may even trade the gun he bought and does not know how to use. 
Buy extra stuff that's cheap now. The guy you said put back nothing for an emergency? Who knows what he has to trade for a set of batteries or a little of the food you traded a few shaving razors for.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

<--- car salesman?

If you travel, or if you know folks who do, have them save the soap, shampoo, lotion , etc. from motels, for you.
They make very nice bags ( when packed in Zip lok) for trading.
Who doesn't like to be clean?
They also provide razor, tooth brush, etc.


I have seen some trading bags that some preppers have made for trading. And that's a great idea. 
But I'm on a budget. I am trying to get as much as I can for every dollar. And let's face it it's expensive to buy in small quantities
I have been buying my stuff in big containers and having friends save me there baby food jars. The problem with ready made bags is they may have something in them that the person you're trading with does not need or want. He would give you the same amount for the bag without that item in it. So you're giving it away. Sort of like leaving money on the table. Have trading stuff on hand and just give them what they want or need. But picking stuff up at motels is a great idea. I always get "to go" catsup packs at the fast food places
and drop them in a canning jar. Keep in mind that when you open a big bottle of catsup it's going to spoil quick.

Note: the stuff I buy in bulk or large containers is non perishable stuff.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

You guys let me know if I'm rambling on too much,, And I won't post as much
But keep the suggestions coming I have got some great ideas here.
Montana rancher ,, Thanks I picked a huge bag of hard candy tonight. --great idea--


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey man, thats what this info is for, your not rambling, your asking questions and adding your input...You have not shown any questionable "off the cuff remarks" or insulted anyone, that i know of, so blast away...I come here to learn, pass any information i may have, and read alot...If we offend anyone for "posting too much", Im sure the gov't will tell us and protect us..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I believe, and it has been shown to be true in other places, that the most sought after items, beyond food and water, are the "comfort item". Those things that people use to "feel good" or to socialize. Coffee, tea, chocolate, salt and other spices, alcohol in small quantities, and even marijuana will be items that people will want in order to bring a feeling of "normalcy" back into their lives or to help tollerate the stress that will be ever-present in a SHTF life. When you are putting things away for trade it is important to remember that people need to be able to cope with the stress and go on living in the upside down world in which they find themselves.
You should put some of those comfort items into your own storage for yourself too, just to help maintain your own stability.

You have to be prepared to survive, but you have to be able to live a little too.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I believe, and it has been shown to be true in other places, that the most sought after items, beyond food and water, are the "comfort item". Those things that people use to "feel good" or to socialize. Coffee, tea, chocolate, salt and other spices, alcohol in small quantities, and even marijuana will be items that people will want in order to bring a feeling of "normalcy" back into their lives or to help tollerate the stress that will be ever-present in a SHTF life. When you are putting things away for trade it is important to remember that people need to be able to cope with the stress and go on living in the upside down world in which they find themselves.
> You should put some of those comfort items into your own storage for yourself too, just to help maintain your own stability.
> 
> You have to be prepared to survive, but you have to be able to live a little too.


 PaulS, I think you just hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> I'm just wondering. You put stuff back to trade. Others put nothing back for an emergency. So what are you planning to trade your stuff for?


I would trade for the other persons labor, firewood, fresh fish, harvesting crops, chiropractic, etc.

I have 40 acres that are irrigated with a gravity feed sprinkler system, I plan on letting the neighbors start a community garden that we all can work and protect.

I would also accept items that don't have a lot of survival value but would eventually become valuable again like jewelry, silver and gold, land,water rights.

I am hoping to open a trading post but not sure how our area will be without the rule of law, figuring a system of trade for what a person has in abundance for something they need will be a vital skill IMO.

Oh I forgot another trade item I have, 1000 lbs of winter wheat seed stored in metal trash cans, I'm going to plant 8 acres in wheat this spring as a cover crop for a new pasture.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I had the very same idea. Unf our property is so far removed from civilization we are going to be forced to take goods to an urban area, possibly Reno, Salt Lake or at least the i80 communities. My brother wants to become the bio diesel Barron using our farm land to grow wheat grass and destill it into bio diesel, using that fuel to take our goods to market and bringing back labor and whatever he can sell it for. I think I'd prefer to bring a good labor pool out to the property and just live / work there. He thinks SHTF is around the corner I'm a pessimist and imagine they'll kick the can a while longer.

To the OP my brother buys solar cells. He will need them to assemble panels later, and properly stored they don't degrade much. Remember once you start using a panel it's life span begins deminishing.



Montana Rancher said:


> I would trade for the other persons labor, firewood, fresh fish, harvesting crops, chiropractic, etc.
> 
> I have 40 acres that are irrigated with a gravity feed sprinkler system, I plan on letting the neighbors start a community garden that we all can work and protect.
> 
> ...


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Trading post are a thing of the future and past. A great place to trade 10lb of potatoes for a pocket knife. 
Or a pocket knife for 5lbs of potatoes. (a man needs to make a profit)

When the dust settles most of the people left will be honest hard working folks
Sort of a reset in mankind. And most of them will feel bad about what they had to do to ensure the survival of their family
There has been unwanted necessary evils throughout history during times of mass devastation

The lord will assist those that are pure in their heart.--They will be among the prevailing warriors -- 
I truly believe this


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Great thread and loads of great ideas! I won,about a year ago,a grab bag raffle in which I got three decent sized boxes,in one box was 500 el'cheapo chinese pocket knifes (worth about a buck retail),one was those cheap led keychain flashlights bout 1000 of them,and the third was a case of 500 cheap lighters.The guy next to me laughed and said "what a ripoff".i just snickered to myself and thought "I just got a freaking goldmine",lol.But I do see alot of other items on here that I think i'll start stocking up on for barter.


----------



## Billkb4ppe (Apr 19, 2013)

Good bread could make a good barter item, even in not-so-bad times. 
One step further may be to have wheat (or other grain) and use a hand mill to make your own flour from it.
I got my wife a mill a couple of years ago and she makes really good home made bread from fresh ground wheat.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I make my own bread in two different varieties. I make yeast breads but I know once the store shelves are empty there won't be any yeast so the second breads I make are sourdough. In a true sourdough bread you don't use any yeast other that what grows naturally in the starter. we like the sourdough more than yeast breads but they do require a bit more time to make. The big plus is that you can make anything you want from sourdough starter. Like biscuits, rolls, hotcakes, waffles, and I have even made cinnimon rolls with sourdough - a little different but still good.


----------

